# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  impossible de lancer bcdedit.exe

## Sangodams

Bonsoir,

J'ai rcemment achet un ordinateur (portable) quip de Windows Vista.
J'ai voulu crer un dual boot avec Ubuntu, ce que j'ai fait.
Cependant, pour ne pas effacer le tatouage du MBR, j'ai install grub sur ma partition Ubuntu, qui est /dev/sda3.
Aprs avoir utilis CD de restauration de systme pour que Vista puisse de nouveau marcher (ce parce qu'il n'aime pas le redimensionnement de sa partition), j'ai voulu tout d'abord booter sur /dev/sda3 pour lancer grub au dmarrage (puisq'ici il se fait sur /dev/sda2, ma partition Vista). Je n'ai pas russi. J'ai donc prfr modifier le bootloader de Vista :
Je suis tomb sur ce tutoriel. Malheureusement, impossible d'excuter le programme bcdedit.exe. J'ai d'abord ouvert la console en tant qu'utilisateur normal, puis en tant qu'administrateur du systme, et voici le contenu de la console :


```

```

Voil... Tout ce baratin pour dire qu'il est impossible d'excuter ce programme... 

Merci de m'aider !

----------


## Jipt

Salut !



> C:\Windows\system32>bcdedit


Essaye donc de faire 

```
cd \
```

pour te mettre  la racine du dur, avant d'appeler bcdedit.
Non test.

Mes 2 cts,
--
jp

----------


## berrichon

essaye dans la commande de passer plutot :
fixboot
et
fixmbr

ca devrait le faire...

----------


## Sangodams

> Salut !
> 
> Essaye donc de faire 
> 
> ```
> cd \
> ```
> 
> pour te mettre  la racine du dur, avant d'appeler bcdedit.
> ...


Dj test, a ne marche pas :/




> essaye dans la commande de passer plutot :
> fixboot
> et
> fixmbr
> 
> ca devrait le faire...




```

```

Dsol :/
Merci quand mme  ::):

----------


## berrichon

excuse moi si je n'ai pas t trs clair mais les 2 commandes fixboot et fixmbr sont  passer dans la console de rcupration (demarre avec CD d'install puis faire R pour rparer lorsqu'il propose le choix)

----------


## Sangodams

Ah, d'accord merci.
J'essaie a ds que je le peux et j'en donne des nouvelles  ::): 

Merci !

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

la console de recup c'est quand il faut recup ou rparer en cas de bon probleme.
autant rester sous l'OS

1- lancer la console CMD avec droits admin! et executer la commande bcdedit

2- utiliser vistabootpro

----------

